# Best 2x2 scramble ever!



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

F2 R2 F U' F' R' F' R' U' R' F2 R' U2 F U R F2 U F U' F' U' F R2 F2.  I got it on CCT last night.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

Michael Pole did a minute "random" scramble that needed only 1 quarterturn to solve.


----------



## byu (Jan 12, 2009)

How many moves did that take you? I solved it in 7


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 12, 2009)

F U' F' R' F U R U' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U R' F' 

Dur?


----------



## blah (Jan 12, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F U' F' R' F U R U' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U R' F'
> 
> Dur?



Amazing BLD scramble


----------



## patrickpoako1 (Jan 12, 2009)

thats a sune!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2009)

patrickpoako1 said:


> thats a sune!


No, it's the mirror of an anti-Sune.


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 13, 2009)

I want that in a competition xD


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard of way better (in competition). Adam Zamora told me about one in Mexico where the solution was pretty much U' R U' R'.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I've heard of way better (in competition). Adam Zamora told me about one in Mexico where the solution was pretty much U' R U' R'.



I guess I could visit Mexico . I need such a scramble to beat my PB


----------

